# What happened to this poor thing?



## macardoso (May 17, 2021)

Used  Leblond Lathe For Sale
					

Used Leblond Lathe For Sale




					hgrinc.com


----------



## Gaffer (May 17, 2021)

Ridden hard and put away wet, says I.


----------



## KevinM (May 17, 2021)

But but but, it has realitively fresh paint.


----------



## pacifica (May 17, 2021)

a misguided attempt to raise the price ?


----------



## macardoso (May 17, 2021)

They barely attempted to miss painting the labels


----------



## benmychree (May 17, 2021)

Sherwin Williams overhaul  -----


----------



## NCjeeper (May 17, 2021)

HGR loves putting lipstick on a pig.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 17, 2021)

It appears that it was used after the re-paint, probably done in an attempt to spiff up the shop. Apron damage is from fork-lift, may not be indicative of prior treatment. However, the broken out T-slot on the compound is.


	

		
			
		

		
	
by


----------



## benmychree (May 17, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> HGR loves putting lipstick on a pig.


You nailed it!


----------



## macardoso (May 17, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> HGR loves putting lipstick on a pig.


I'm pretty sure they do absolutely zero cleaning or painting on anything that comes through there. They do too much volume to have time to do anything.


----------



## Technical Ted (May 17, 2021)

My guess is it fell over, probably while being moved with a forklift.... electrical components broken loose, basically the whole front side damaged.

I worked at a place where they tipped over a 20" lathe using a forklift and it looked about the same.

Ted


----------



## Dabbler (May 17, 2021)

That one is purely for parts, and not many at that.  I'd offer 1K$ to take it off their hands - they're probably looking for a sucker.


----------



## talvare (May 17, 2021)

If the lathe was free, I think the shipping costs would exceed it's value.

Ted


----------



## Winegrower (May 17, 2021)

Condition:  “runs good”.


----------



## Dabbler (May 17, 2021)

I would only go for it if it was local.  As I have a LeBlond, there is value to me in the spare parts - but not as a running unit.   

For a guy that isn't picky, and needs a first lathe, then it might be useful to start but they will quickly outgrow it.  Just too much damage.  It could be rebuilt into a nice lathe, but it would take hundreds of hours and thousands of $.


----------



## Braeden P (May 18, 2021)

lipstick and paint makes it the machine it ain't! just another rustoleum rebuild really sad to see


----------



## sdelivery (May 18, 2021)

NCjeeper said:


> HGR loves putting lipstick on a pig.


HGR doesnt paint or repair ANYTHING


----------



## sdelivery (May 18, 2021)

Technical Ted said:


> My guess is it fell over, probably while being moved with a forklift.... electrical components broken loose, basically the whole front side
> 
> I worked at a place where they tipped over a 20" lathe using a forklift and it looked about the same.
> 
> Ted


HGR drops many machines unloading them


----------



## Janderso (May 18, 2021)

Run away, just keep on running


----------

